# Denver Old Bikes Club Ride #78 Sunday 1/20



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jan 14, 2019)

Please join the Denver Old Bikes Club on 1/20 for our monthly show/ride!!








We meet at Fishback Park at 10:00am for a show & shine then start riding around 11:00am.

Fishback Park
818 Water St, Denver, CO 80211
(720) 913-1311
https://maps.app.goo.gl/97CQp

We take the Cherry Creek bike path for a bit then jump off to cruise up 16th Street Mall where there is always something interesting to see. Then shoot over to Civic Center Park for pics and a break.


Back to Cherry Creek bike path to Washington Park for pizza!! 

We ride the 3rd Sunday every month. If you are in the Denver area when we ride please join us!! If you need a bike, let me know and I will send you a list of my current riders for you to choose from to ride.......


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jan 24, 2019)

Even with the snow Saturday, the weather for the ride Sunday was great!!










Since my birthday was Saturday I wanted to celebrate by riding my 1919 Arch Frame Mead Ranger for it's 100 year anniversary!!








See you next month for ride #79!!


----------



## Balloonoob (Jan 24, 2019)

When I complete an old build I will have to head down from longmont.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jan 25, 2019)

I've got a carrier that fits more than 1 bike. Just sayin'.....


----------

